# The Best Blender For Shakes?



## J'Bo (Apr 1, 2003)

Can someone suggest a blender that crushes ice "like butta"?

I just fryed my 3rd blender crushing ice and i NEED one that will last more than 3 months.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 1, 2003)

I bought and Oster recently - it works great


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 1, 2003)

crushes ice and frozen berries well?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 1, 2003)

Yup it works great


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 2, 2003)

thanks i'll give that one a try. is it the stainless steele lookin one?


----------



## lina (Apr 2, 2003)

I've always wanted to try one of these....







Anyone have tried these?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 2, 2003)

They make all different colors and speeds.  I got a 14 speed black one only cuz my kitchen is black/white.


----------



## jplayer (Apr 4, 2003)

*JUICMAN BLENDERS ROCK!!!!!*

I was very lucky one day I was strolling through walmart and my wife and I saw some blenders on a clearance rack.  They were 40$ on clearance but looked really nice so I went ahead and picked one up.





Got home and went online looking for how much they really were and if we got a bargain or not.  They retail for 150 and most online stores have them for 99$.  Im glad that I got the good deal that I did but trust me if for some reason the one I have bit the dust tommorrow I would be online paying 99 for one in a heartbeat.  I have a mixtures of simply gain with a serving of simply protein for my post workout shake and the way it blends things up almost makes everything taste 100 times better.  I took my mixture to the gym one time when I was going out right after a workout and had them blend it up and it was 100x different in texture and taste.  IT has huge stainless steel blades on it and chops ice like there is no tommorrow.  I usually blend my mixture up in straight water/milk then chunk in about 6 - 8 ice cubes all at once.  I PROMISE in no less than 10 - 15 seconds the ice is mush and the thing doesnt skip a beat.  I actually got lucky and went back before they sold out and got a second one.  My only complaint is that on one of my blender jars the blades seems to have bearings in them and the bearings are wearing out.  It seems like it would be a easily replaced part.  The blender jar still works great it is just really noisy compared to the other jar.  Its not too bad though cause you can adjust the speed of the blender by increments of 5% (it has a digital readout  ) and I hardly ever go above 50% but if I do that one jar with the bad bearings really screams at me!!!

AS YOU CAN TELL I LOVE THE THING IT COMES HIGHLY RECOMMENDED AND EVEN THOUGH A TAD BIT PRICEY WELL WORTH IT.


Here is a website that has the one I have.
http://www.tabletools.com/tabletools/showdetl.cfm?&DID=6&Product_ID=2441&AID=10273788&PID=1069177

I think they make a nicer version also but Im not sure what the differences are and its even more pricey!!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 4, 2003)

100 is pricey? I think that maybe us Canadians pay a little too much for their blenders. I have paid 100 or over for the past 3 blenders that only lasted me 3 monthes.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 4, 2003)

Kitchen Aid blenders are the BEST.  This is not my opinion, this is FACT.    I use mine _every day_ to make shakes.  It crushes ice and frozen berries into pure liquid.  I've been using it for two years and it still works like new.  Kind of pricey at $129 US, but mine was a wedding gift.    Go ahead and buy a cheap one and replace it in six months.  This one comes with a lifetime warranty on the blades.


----------



## synth (Apr 17, 2003)

Kitchen Aid.....THE BEST DAMN BLENDERS ON THE FACE OF THE EARTH!


----------



## vetta717 (Mar 16, 2004)

What is the model of the kitchen aid blender?


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 16, 2004)

I went through a bunch (none cheap) before finally getting my Waring Professional Bar Blender.  It ROCKS.  Crushes ice completely into slush and quickly too.  

Mine is model PBB25.  I've had it for 3 years and it's as great as it was the first day.


----------



## LongBiker (Mar 16, 2004)

I think the key to a good ice crushing blender is its power rating.
Not how many speeds etc but how many watts of power the motor can output.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 16, 2004)

that makes sense.  mine only has 2 speeds and it's the best blender i've ever had - by far.


----------



## vetta717 (Mar 16, 2004)

How much power do I need to look for in a blender?


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 16, 2004)

I have an Oster as well. The handle breaks easily though..or maybe i am just careless


----------



## vetta717 (Mar 16, 2004)

All fight what is the best blender I can get at the best price?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2004)

The more power, the less likely it is to burn up the motor.  For J'Bo, I recommend THIS! 

Burn this motor out baby!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2004)

Fore everyone else... this is a good choice. HERE!


----------



## vetta717 (Mar 16, 2004)

thanks for your help


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2004)

Just shop around.  I wouldnt get anything under 400 watts.
CLICK!  There is some blenders


----------



## Shibbel (Mar 16, 2004)

Waring blenders are hands down the best.  They last forever, and blend anything fast.


----------



## Nate (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I bought and Oster recently - it works great



Me too...Great product.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 16, 2004)

[IMG2]http://toys4life.com/blender_pres_Large.jpg[/IMG2]


----------



## tomsafari (Mar 18, 2004)

vita mix is the best


----------



## Nuclear Blast (Mar 18, 2004)

I bought one of those Back To Basics smoothie plus pro 600watt blenders with the "stick" dealie thing on top to mash and mix the contents and it's pretty awesome.  It also has a pouring spout so that you don't make a mess with you protein drink running down the side of the container when pouring.  I bought it off of QVC for like 45.00 (good deal) but you can buy them at Wal-Mart too.  The only con I have with it is that the container is made of plastic instead of glass, but the base is solid and beefy.  Very strong motor and will crush anything!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Kitchen Aid blenders are the BEST.  This is not my opinion, this is FACT.    I use mine _every day_ to make shakes.  It crushes ice and frozen berries into pure liquid.  I've been using it for two years and it still works like new.  Kind of pricey at $129 US, but mine was a wedding gift.    Go ahead and buy a cheap one and replace it in six months.  This one comes with a lifetime warranty on the blades.



HA!  A year since I posted this, and I stand by every word.    This blender kicks ass.  I use it every day to chop ice and frozen fruit, and it has not weakended one bit.  Best damn wedding present we got!!!!!


----------



## Paynne (Mar 18, 2004)

OMG a gas powered blender 


My parents gave me a cuisinart, not sure which model and it's been holding up well.  I really didn't want one with a faucet on it like many of the "smoothie" ones.  It's just one more thing to clean.


----------



## vetta717 (Mar 18, 2004)

I are baboon what model is the kitchenaid blender and how many watts of powder?


----------



## mhawk (Apr 2, 2004)

My vitamix ROCKS!!! I went through 2 waring blenders and a kitchen aid (they last on average about 3-8 months). Now that I have my Vitamix my life is complete. It is expensive ($450 US)  but well worth the money. You only have to buy one more blender in your life and never have to worry about it breaking. When I was remodeling my kitchen for 3 months, if i didn't have my Vitamix, I would have starved to death.  It is so strong and powerful it can move across the counter on its own...


----------



## jimhebert (Jan 4, 2011)

I can tell you which juicer not to buy. Don't buy a Juiceman from juiceman.com   I had a Juicelady JL600 which has served me well but now that I need a replacement blade for it, they quit making the parts. So what good is it to buy a very  expensive, high quality juicer with the hope of it lasting a long time, when one day you need a part and they quit making them. Might as well save your money and buy a much less expensive blender or juicer and replace it with a new cheap one if it gives a problem.


----------



## jimhebert (Jan 4, 2011)

*Juicelady/juiceman are no-no's*

I can tell you which juicer not to buy. Don't buy a Juiceman from juiceman.com   I had a Juicelady JL600 which has served me well but now that I need a replacement blade for it, they quit making the parts. So what good is it to buy a very  expensive, high quality juicer with the hope of it lasting a long time, when one day you need a part and they quit making them. Might as well save your money and buy a much less expensive blender or juicer and replace it with a new cheap one if it gives a problem.


----------



## Ravager (Feb 26, 2011)

mhawk said:


> My vitamix ROCKS!!! I went through 2 waring blenders and a kitchen aid (they last on average about 3-8 months). Now that I have my Vitamix my life is complete. It is expensive ($450 US)  but well worth the money. You only have to buy one more blender in your life and never have to worry about it breaking. When I was remodeling my kitchen for 3 months, if i didn't have my Vitamix, I would have starved to death.  It is so strong and powerful it can move across the counter on its own...



x2. This thing will blend ANYTHING to perfect silky smoothness. Worth the money.


----------

